# KTM X-Bow a Go for USA, Classified as Kit Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The KTM X-bow (pronounced cross-bow) has been on our Audi-tuned radar since the first few rumors of the project, then suggested as a joint-venture with Ingolstadt, rumbled out of the rumormill. Much has changed since that time. The X-bow was revealed, began production, has diversified into many states of tunes and models, etc. Still, the ultra-light windscreen-less racer has been a fixation for those around the Fourtitude offices. Think of it... an Audi 2.0T engine fitted to a chassis developed by Dallara (the same company who makes the chassis of the Audi R8, R10, R15 and R18 prototype racers) and (semi) drivable on the street. Where do we sign up?

Alas, the X-bow wasn't one for the USA... at least back then. KTM execs have told us that there was a plan to bring the car to the USA, but only really for the track. Turns out that North American plan has evolved a bit as found on the pages of * Autoblog * this morning.










Word is that in order to make the care salable in the USA, it'll have to be sold as a kit car and that means without an engine. Of course, you can also buy the engine and drivetrain alongside and assemble it yourself or have it assembled. And though it's featherweight, the base cost for the "Street" version shown above weighs in a bit heavier.... think Porsche 911 and that's before you pick up the engine. An X-bow "Superlight" is more in line with the price of an R8 4.2 coupe.

The press release can be found below. Also check out more photography of the KTM X-bow via our photo gallery * HERE. *



> [source: KTM]
> 
> *KTM X-Bow - PRICELIST USA*
> X-BOW "STREET" $88,500
> ...


----------

